# Official AT&T Pantech Burst Thread



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all, i just thought it would be better if we have thread for this VFM phone. I recently bought new one for 8.4k and it is running like a beast.

Please post all your queries and known issues here. I will update the issues etc in main post, so it will be easier for all current/future owners of this mobile.

As of now i read that Flashing CWM6 will brick your phone. So beware of that.

Also, please post any links from where you can buy cases/screen-guards for this mobile.

Useful Links : 

*pantechburst.blogspot.in/

Gizmolord ROM Video : *youtu.be/fhpiPhAUnSI

*PICS* : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JeKl3fbl.jpg



Davempers ICS ROM links & help : Thanks to Klaw-24


Spoiler



ROM D/L Link : *download2.clockworkmod.com/developer/12715/4028/JUUS09032012-deodex.zip
Root it:

[Root]Pantech burst - GizmoLord Forum

Before you begin, you'll need to install Pantech PC Suite and PDANet. (Without PDANet, your computer may not recognize the phone once it's in fastboot. If that happens, just pull the battery and reboot.)

Pantech PC Suite: *c724062.r62.cf2.rackcdn.com/PantechPCSuite_1.1.1.3437.exe

PDANet: Download PdaNet+
If you have trouble getting the phone detected by the computer, try using the USB transfer mode on connection.

Install CWM recovery:

ClockWork Recovery Mod For Pantech Burst - GizmoLord Forum

Unlock bootloader:

How to Unlock Bootlaoder in Pantech burst - GizmoLord Forum

Download Davemper's ICS:

*level99.thestuffoflegends.net/Burst/JUUS09032012.zip

De-odexed:

*developer.clockworkmod.com/downloads/12715/4028/JUUS09032012-deodex.zip

Installation:

*Copy the file to the root of your external SD card.
*Turn off your phone.
*Power it up while holding the volume down key (release the power button once you see the Pantech logo appear on the screen, but keep the vol. down key pressed until you boot into CWM recovery).
*Go to Mounts and storage and select Format /system
*Select Install zip from SD card --> Choose zip from external SD card
*Select the zip file you copied earlier and install it.
*Wipe data/factory Reset
*Clear dalvik cache
*Mount /system from mounts and storage
*Reboot



How to install CM10. Step by Step guide. It works if you follow properly and no risk of bricking device. Although if something happens, don't blame anyone other than you. 


Spoiler



1. Burst Hack Kit - Easy way to Root & Install CWM Recovery in your phone.
2. Download CM10 & GApps from here - XDA Thread
3. Place your zip in sdcard.
4. Go to Recovery by pressing volume down+power button while booting.
5. Clear Wipe Data / Factory reset and clear dalvik cache from advance menu . 
6. Install from SD/EXT-Sd ( Where you put simply select that one)
7. Choose zip and confirm action . 
8. Reboot



Update CM10 from old build


Spoiler



Don't wipe data/factory reset if you want to keep apps and data...
1. Wipe cache
2. Wipe dalvik cache
3. Format system
4. Flash ROM
5. Mount system (optional, it doesn't make a diff. But I do it )
6. Flash gapps


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

I was about to create a thread of Burst very soon !
You did it 

Bought Burst for 7.6k
and screen guard for $1.99 Link



furious_gamer said:


> Hi all, i just thought it would be better if we have thread for this VFM phone. I recently bought new one for 8.4k and it is running like a beast.
> 
> Please post all your queries and known issues here. I will update the issues etc in main post, so it will be easier for all current/future owners of this mobile.
> 
> ...


Out dated news 
Some good guy fixed it 
BTW this blog got tut


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow 7.6k? from where? Also screen guard, will these guys ship it to India?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

You missed my thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/169988-advice-mobile-under-8-5k.html


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

The best sub 15k phone if you are willing to take the risk


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2013)

^^Sub 10k phone but still no other option till 18k to beat this phone. Then L9 comes to picture. 

Guys, can somebody give some link from where i can buy screenguard and cover. No ebay.com. ebay.in is ok.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^Sub 10k phone but still no other option till 18k to beat this phone. Then L9 comes to picture.
> 
> Guys, can somebody give some link from where i can buy screenguard and cover. No ebay.com. ebay.in is ok.


Only one available: Screen Guard For Pantech Burst P9070 (Matte Finish) | eBay

*Snag it fast.*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Only one available: Screen Guard For Pantech Burst P9070 (Matte Finish) | eBay
> 
> *Snag it fast.*



Gracias, amigo! Just ordered it. Still waiting for the phone to be shipped, but preparing for its arrival. 

And BTW, in all the pics that I've seen, the charger appears like it would require an adapter to plug into our wall sockets. Is that correct?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2013)

@tkin : I missed it. Anyways he will restock it by 24th. So i will get it after that. Planning to buy a hard TPU case from E, from user prateekS. Damn, it costs 600 bucks. My SL case, iAccy costs me just 400 bucks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Gracias, amigo! Just ordered it. Still waiting for the phone to be shipped, but preparing for its arrival.
> 
> And BTW, in all the pics that I've seen, the charger appears like it would require an adapter to plug into our wall sockets. Is that correct?


Yeah, since its US, you can get an adapter for 50/- in any local electronic shop, also make sure the chargers is rated for say 110-220v, at least the upper limit should be 220v, also, 50Hz, for India: Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS: I think it will, most electronic items have universal range, just so if it doesn't, you need something like this: *www.ebay.in/itm/50-Watt-Step-Down-..._203&hash=item232837f903&_uhb=1#ht_1953wt_906



furious_gamer said:


> @tkin : I missed it. Anyways he will restock it by 24th. So i will get it after that. Planning to buy a hard TPU case from E, from user prateekS. Damn, it costs 600 bucks. My SL case, iAccy costs me just 400 bucks.


Why buy second hand?
*www.ebay.in/itm/PANTECH-BURST-P907...ies&hash=item2ec61be974&_uhb=1#ht_3977wt_1139



furious_gamer said:


> @tkin : I missed it. Anyways he will restock it by 24th. So i will get it after that. Planning to buy a hard TPU case from E, from user prateekS. Damn, it costs 600 bucks. My SL case, iAccy costs me just 400 bucks.


*Wait, its still available, its more than 10 available, get it.*
*i.imgur.com/kFo3kcy.png


----------



## vaibhav99 (Feb 21, 2013)

hi all 
wow gr8 .. burst thread ... keeping watch on this phone for very long time.. its one of the beast in <10k category .. personally i dont have it 
for screen guards u can try this .. The Best Screen Protectors and Full Body Skins | Xtreme Guard 
currently offer is going on ...77% off and $0.99 international shipping .. so u get at throwaway prices .. worth a risk .. but they post thru usps so delays (also check ur area if it serviced by usps from usps site )... 
if you are in hurry then u can try ebay... but have to go tru global buy .. eay.in hardly have anything for this model 

Vaibhav


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

vaibhav99 said:


> hi all
> wow gr8 .. burst thread ... keeping watch on this phone for very long time.. its one of the beast in <10k category .. personally i dont have it
> for screen guards u can try this .. The Best Screen Protectors and Full Body Skins | Xtreme Guard
> currently offer is going on ...77% off and $0.99 international shipping .. so u get at throwaway prices .. worth a risk .. but they post thru usps so delays ...
> ...


Hmm, looks like you didn't check the link I gave


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



tkin said:


> Yeah, since its US, you can get an adapter for 50/- in any local electronic shop, also make sure the chargers is rated for say 110-220v, at least the upper limit should be 220v, also, 50Hz, for India: Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> PS: I think it will, most electronic items have universal range, just so if it doesn't, you need something like this: 50 Watt Step-Down Voltage Converter 220V to 110V - 50Watt (3PIN SOCKET) | eBay
> 
> ...



Nope. Check the link. It say's 10/10 sold.

Also, case is new. Not used one.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> Nope. Check the link. It say's 10/10 sold.
> 
> Also, case is new. Not used one.


*Doesn't matter how many sold, you can still buy it:*

*i.imgur.com/0qyvTLO.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2013)

When phone is turned on, i see a white circle in center of screen. It is clearly visible in white background. Does someone else face this? Is this an issue with display?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 22, 2013)

^ You are still on stock?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep. Heard official ICS is not that good. Also too reluctant to install Custom ROM.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 22, 2013)

so you are on Freakin GB


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> so you are on Freakin GB


Is he really?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^^ GB still is running in most of devices. It's just that i am waiting for stable ICS/JB update/ROM. Once i find some, i will start installing it. Till then i don't mind those facepalms. 

@All

Can someone give solution to my problem? A circle patch appears in middle of screen, and clearly visible with bright backgrounds?


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 23, 2013)

@ pratyush997 
hey buddy did ur PHone arrive ??
am still waiting for the arrival for my phone.

& official ICS is out.

Which custom ROM did u installed on ur device ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ I didn't installed any. But i heard Gizmolord ROM is good.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 23, 2013)

i Have Galaxy S2.

i still havent got the Pantech Burst.

But in the reviews i saw that this one beats my S2 in Processing power


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ I can't comment on that, cause i don't know about S2. But yep, been using for few days and to say, i am impressed. Especially with no-lag at 95% of time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> i Have Galaxy S2.
> 
> i still havent got the Pantech Burst.
> 
> *But in the reviews i saw that this one beats my S2 in Processing power *


Yeah, it does, both CPU as well as GPU.

Don't worry dude, it beats my L9 eyes closed as well


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a few benchMark Results :

*i50.tinypic.com/n71aq.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/2vtsbht.jpg

Source


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Is that for Pantech Burst?

How it is equal to Note?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Is that for Pantech Burst?
> 
> How it is equal to Note?


No, he has a SGS II.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Is that for Pantech Burst?
> 
> How it is equal to Note?



Yes it is for Galaxy Note.
& its not mine, its from GSMARENA.com



tkin said:


> No, he has a SGS II.


The Score is of Pantech Burst from teh site GSMAreNA.com

Yes i do have Galaxy S2, but i still havent received Pantech Burst.
& this scores are computed Online through the aplication.

So the scores displayed are of the respective devices


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> Yes it is for Galaxy Note.
> & its not mine, its from GSMARENA.com
> 
> 
> ...


No no, the device shows my deice, so I thought you gave it for your SGS II, and as I told you, burst is a nice device, specially due to its smaller screensize.


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 23, 2013)

_


tkin said:



			No no, the device shows my deice, so I thought you gave it for your SGS II, and as I told you, burst is a nice device, specially due to its smaller screensize.
		
Click to expand...


_

Yea
ThaTs y i clarified it, its not mine.
iTs from Pantech Burst


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 23, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> @ pratyush997
> hey buddy did ur PHone arrive ??
> am still waiting for the arrival for my phone.
> 
> ...


yet to get it
Yeah ICS official is out 
I'm gonna flash it to Gizmolord v4


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

I got it replaced. New one comes with ICS and it is so smooth. Will install Gizmolord once i get free from other works.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I got it replaced. New one comes with ICS and it is so smooth. Will install Gizmolord once i get free from other works.


From where?  
Read your post on Techenclave


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ I bought it through a seller from ebay seller and instead of buying online, i went to his place and bought it. Went today and he just replaced. It went better than expected and i like the way they deal.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I bought it through a seller from ebay seller and instead of buying online, i went to his place and bought it. Went today and he just replaced. It went better than expected and i like the way they deal.


I am so jealous


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ Why so?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Why so?


You got rma for a product that has no warranty whatsoever, moreover its from an ebay dealer, you are so gawd damn lucky.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> I am so jealous


so does me...
That too w/o waiting


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

@tkin
One more good thing is he listed the phone for 9k+shipping. I got it for 8.4k+50rs for petrol. 



pratyush997 said:


> so does me...
> That too w/o waiting



Even while purchasing and replacing, no wait.  

He is just 10 kms away from my place. Damn lucky i am.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> @tkin
> One more good thing is he listed the phone for 9k+shipping. I got it for 8.4k+50rs for petrol.
> 
> 
> ...


A question.

A. Are you a police officer?

If not

B. Are you a 7' tall intimidating guy with big muscles?

If not

C. Are you really a woman?

These are only the possibilities I can think of, no offense


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ lol. Dude, you need some sleep. 

Jealous -> anger -> brain-malfunction -> sleep deprivation _> typing words out of frustration. I guess that's what happening with you. Go get some sleep.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. Dude, you need some sleep.
> 
> Jealous -> anger -> brain-malfunction -> sleep deprivation _> typing words out of frustration. I guess that's what happening with you. Go get some sleep.


I was joking man


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^^ I was too. Anyways going to bed.

Does anybody notice that ICS drains battery compared to GB? Yup, the replacement drains a lot of battery. 30% for 10hrs in idle mode.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 28, 2013)

@pratyush997  :
Hey buddy did u got ur phone ?
When did u order from that site ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ JB!!!  Eagerly waiting to update mine to JB.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



dharmil007 said:


> @pratyush997  :
> Hey buddy did u got ur phone ?
> When did u order from that site ?


Nope I don't have phone w/ me now!
Still shipping
ordered on 14th 



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ JB!!!  Eagerly waiting to update mine to JB.


You can try it out!
Link (Bookmark it)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Forever Alone Guy


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ NOpe I got my lappy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine arrived today!!


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Nope I don't have phone w/ me now!
> Still shipping
> ordered on 14th



i ordered it on 13th, its still shipping  
They told within 15 days it will reach to our house


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



dharmil007 said:


> i ordered it on 13th, its still shipping
> They told within 15 days it will reach to our house


they said that Seller is delaying !


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> they said that Seller is delaying !


Is that so....


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



tkin said:


> Is that so....


  ??


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

_


pratyush997 said:



			they said that Seller is delaying ! 

Click to expand...


_

They are lying. 
i Mailed the seller on ebay few dayz ago, asking him "my friend has ordered this phone on my behalf  on 15 feb, so when can i expect the delivery ? ".
He said "it was delivered on 19-20 feb".

So this guyz are lying, that seller is delaying.
& when i told this to the phone executive, he said it was mistake on their side & fone will be arriving next week in their mumbai warehouse


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Called 'em right now!
They said they will forward the query to their tracking department ( It's  IIC world  ) 
BTW you can track your order status here


----------



## dharmil007 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

_


pratyush997 said:



			Called 'em right now!
They said they will forward the query to their tracking department ( It's  IIC world  ) 
BTW you can track your order status here 
		
Click to expand...

_
i know i can track it.
But it displays ages old data.

& i also called them now
They were like the shipment will arrive in mumbai tommorow night & i will receive it by Monday


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



dharmil007 said:


> i know i can track it.
> But it displays ages old data.
> 
> & i also called them now
> They were like the shipment will arrive in mumbai tommorow night & i will receive it by Monday


WTF?
You ordered it a day after me and will get it a week before me!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> WTF?
> You ordered it a day after me and will get it a week before me!



Why is it taking so much time for you? I ordered it after reading your buying advice thread and I got it today!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Why is it taking so much time for you? I ordered it after reading your buying advice thread and I got it today!!


I think they reduces shipping charge by 200 and increased the shipping time by 2 weeks !
Not ****ing Happy


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> I think they reduces shipping charge by 200 and increased the shipping time by 2 weeks !
> Not ****ing Happy



They need serious methodical procedure for delivering products as claimed. As of now, the US warehouse is still awaiting shipment of my Panty Bust from ebay. Are you serious ?? Even after 15 days , it didn't reach warehouse u gotta be kiddin' me. 

Is there any chance we can cancel our order ? If they don't have it shipped to me within March 15th, I'll definitely call them every now and then to know current status. If they're persistent, will force them to Cancel and Refund my hard earned f***ing money.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



ashis_lakra said:


> They need serious methodical procedure for delivering products as claimed. As of now, the US warehouse is still awaiting shipment of my Panty Bust from ebay. Are you serious ?? Even after 15 days , it didn't reach warehouse u gotta be kiddin' me.
> 
> Is there any chance we can cancel our order ? If they don't have it shipped to me within March 15th, I'll definitely call them every now and then to know current status. If they're persistent, will force them to Cancel and Refund my hard earned f***ing money.


When did you ordered?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> I think they reduces shipping charge by 200 and increased the shipping time by 2 weeks !
> Not ****ing Happy


I understand your pain, should have gone for ebay, they have strict deadlines(15+7 days).


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> When did you ordered?



Feb 14th bro.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



tkin said:


> I understand your pain, should have gone for ebay, they have strict deadlines(15+7 days).


Yeah for saving few bucks!
I gave money in wrong hands


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 2, 2013)

@ pratyush997 
Hey i just had a talk wid them, they said my fone is already in thier mumbai warehouse.
So they will be shipping that thing to me on Monday & i will receive it by tuesday  

U also just call them & ask them 'bout ur fone too


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 2, 2013)

^ asked them!
They got no f*cking idea about it and telling that they will forward my request to their tracking department


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ asked them!
> They got no f*cking idea about it and telling that they will forward my request to their tracking department


One of the many reasons I stay from sites like these, shopnship lost my Portapro package, took 1 month to refund, this after almost 1.5 months waiting


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 2, 2013)

^
oh crap
thats ****ing ****    

My uncle is also getting angry 'coz i told him he would be receiving it on or before 28 feb
& now it would be around 5 march


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

dharmil007 said:


> ^
> oh crap
> thats ****ing ****
> 
> ...


Never, ever buy stuff from abroad for others with their own money, if there's any issues you'll get the blame.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



tkin said:


> One of the many reasons I stay from sites like these, shopnship lost my Portapro package, took 1 month to refund, this after almost 1.5 months waiting


I should have Ebay'ed it 

Well this


> Ronie: Sir, we might be receiving your product in our Mumbai  ware house by Monday
> You:  How many days more?
> Ronie: If it is received by Monday ,,,,, you will be receiving it maximum by thursday or Friday


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

I was having a lot of trouble rooting the Burst on my Windows 8 machine. Thankfully, I have a spare Windows 7 laptop. Now I'm rooted. 

==

Okay, one problem. I'm unable to save APNs. I create a new one, press 'Save' and inothing happens. The APNs list still remains blank!! 

Hmm... strange. I'm on Vodafone and when I try to set MNC = 20 and save it, it doesn't work. Goes blank. Tried it with 27 and it gets saved!! Weird...

=== 

Ah, brilliant. My fault for not checking the country. I didn't need to set MNC = 20. Duh. It works now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ BTW How did you rooted the device? I mean which method?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ The ADB one mentioned on Gizmolord.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

you got ICS pre-installed?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ Yup. Pre-installed ICS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ Enjoy!





--- Edit----
@furious 
Add this vid to OP and add some links too


Spoiler






> *www.gsmarena.com/pantech_burst-4429.php
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765846
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075557
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1487576
> ...





As it's *Official* Thread, it should look like that 
If you need help (for Screwing this ^^ material in OP, I can help  | Just in case  )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> When phone is turned on, i see a white circle in center of screen. It is clearly visible in white background. Does someone else face this? Is this an issue with display?



I got this too. No chance of replacement here.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I got this too. No chance of replacement here.


lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ I can live with it, though. At first I thought it had something to do with the circle in the lock screen, but on closer inspection it turned out they don't overlap.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Update
* 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/u6eZzVR.jpg


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Finally, i Received my Phone.
iT has Just arrived
    

The pack was Previously opened by them 

Hey in this, which SimCards can we use ?
The standard or the ones like in iPhone ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Box was opened 
BTW it supports Mini-sim


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

_


pratyush997 said:



			^ Box was opened 
BTW it supports Mini-sim
		
Click to expand...


_

Just like The normal phones i.e. galaxy S3, Galaxy S2 ??

Yea, it was opened Just a small round Tape was there.
But inside contents were as it is

No, i suppose it supports Micro-SIM, like iPhone.

'coz i cannot insert my Sim into it


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 4, 2013)

Congo on the buy 

Review it soon .


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...


There are 3 types of SIM
Normal, Micro, Nano (iphone)
Burst supports micro!

Wait you ordered after me and received before me! 
Damn you iShop

Any adventurous  guy here
Try out first Alpha Build of CM 10.0 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38741152&postcount=771


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 4, 2013)

boo yeah ! now you can play with your phone. I can't wait to get my hands on it !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, another issue - sometimes when the screen is locked and display is off, when I press the power button to turn display on, only the bottom four buttons light up while the display stays off. I have to try 4-5 times before the screen turns on.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ Reflash F/W 
it smells Buggy F/W


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Yeah, I thought so too. The stock ICS seems to be the culprit here. I'll move to another firmware in the next couple of days when I get the time.


----------



## sushovan (Mar 5, 2013)

Im planning to buy this handset since I wasnt able to get the Huawei ideos x5 pro anywhere.

Can anyone guide me in detail how to purchase this one? ( Im from Kolkata and I have never imported anything till date, my online shopping activites consist of only flipkart and infibeam)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ Check my sigi

Damn!
They said my location ain't serviceable by Bluedart! FML!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 5, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Im planning to buy this handset since I wasnt able to get the Huawei ideos x5 pro anywhere.
> 
> Can anyone guide me in detail how to purchase this one? ( Im from Kolkata and I have never imported anything till date, my online shopping activites consist of only flipkart and infibeam)



I bought one from iBhejo website for Rs 8235. Received the unit in 4 days flat... Was really shocked...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I bought one from iBhejo website for Rs 8235. Received the unit in 4 days flat... Was really shocked...


They had it in Stock! 
Read your post on [E]


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 6, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Im planning to buy this handset since I wasnt able to get the Huawei ideos x5 pro anywhere.
> 
> Can anyone guide me in detail how to purchase this one? ( Im from Kolkata and I have never imported anything till date, my online shopping activites consist of only flipkart and infibeam)



Huawei U8850 Vision - Huawei: Flipkart.com

what about this one ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Installed Gizmolord 4 RC7 ROM. meh, don't get what the hype's all about. A lot of my apps crashed on first boot!!
I'll try LiteICS later this week, I guess.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ Well, Gizmolord guy claims that it is working fine with his device and blah,blah and i heard lot of whining in that thread. So i stayed away from that ROM. 

UPDATE : 
Going to add some pics taken from my phone and if possible, video too.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Huawei U8850 Vision - Huawei: Flipkart.com
> 
> what about this one ?



My friend bought Huawei Vision a few days ago for Rs 7670 in Hyderabad. Its a piece of crap. Still on Gingerbread. Not worth it...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, Gizmolord guy claims that it is working fine with his device and blah,blah and i heard lot of whining in that thread. So i stayed away from that ROM.
> 
> UPDATE :
> Going to add some pics taken from my phone and if possible, video too.



Yes, I thought about giving it a miss but still gave it a try. Bad idea.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ Lol. Still in that ROM or reverted to stock ICS? If not, do it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ First thing when I get back home. 
Gonna try Davempers ROM (de-odexed) today. It should at least be better than Fizzmolord.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope. Don't try that too. I heard lot of bad reviews about that ROM. Will take some time to see some stable and mature ROM.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Hmm... It's the base for some ROMs. Is it that bad?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep. Better safe than sorry. I am just giving it some more time so we don't end up with a bricked device which is w/o warranty.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Installed DavrmpersICS (had already downloaded it yesterday ). Seems stable till now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Post some screenies. Tell us about the battery backup, usability and how did you installed? Where? Help guides etc.


----------



## KyleSforza (Mar 7, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ First thing when I get back home.
> Gonna try Davempers ROM (de-odexed) today. It should at least be better than Fizzmolord.


Dude!
At least read the instruction the the thread properly!
OP (UC) said to do a "Wipe data/factory Reset
-Clear dalvik cache"
and then continue playing with OS!

Try CM 10 Alpha build too!


- Pratyush997 asked me to post this on his behalf.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Dude!
> At least read the instruction the the thread properly!
> OP (UC) said to do a "Wipe data/factory Reset
> -Clear dalvik cache"
> ...



I've flashed ROMs several times so I know what needs to be done. I followed every instruction to the letter, but I still faced issues. You can't blame the driver if the car is a dud.
Besides, the creator refuses to acknowledge that there are problems, doling out the excuse that it works on his phone. Well, in that case, he has no business releasing it into the community; he should keep it to himself since it only works perfectly on his device.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ I agreed. He clearly mentions that "if it is not working with your phone, then you are not installing properly". WTF! What if there is really a bug which he missed out?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2013)

^ The guy even deleted a link that someone posted, describing how to fix the post-installation crashes people were facing, saying external links are not allowed!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ Too adamant it seems. BTW Please post URL from where you download the ROM.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2013)

^ Davemper's ICS:

*download2.clockworkmod.com/developer/12715/4028/JUUS09032012-deodex.zip

Don't forget to unlock the bootloader before installing it!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ What about the steps to install this ROM?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ What about the steps to install this ROM?



Same as any other.

*Root it:*

[Root]Pantech burst - GizmoLord Forum



> Before you begin, you'll need to install Pantech PC Suite and PDANet. (Without PDANet, your computer may not recognize the phone once it's in fastboot. If that happens, just pull the battery and reboot.)
> 
> Pantech PC Suite: *c724062.r62.cf2.rackcdn.com/PantechPCSuite_1.1.1.3437.exe
> 
> PDANet: Download PdaNet+



If you have trouble getting the phone detected by the computer, try using the USB transfer mode on connection.

*Install CWM recovery:*

ClockWork Recovery Mod For Pantech Burst - GizmoLord Forum

*Unlock bootloader:*

How to Unlock Bootlaoder in Pantech burst - GizmoLord Forum

*Download Davemper's ICS:*

*links.desidime.com/?url=*level99.thestuffoflegends.net/Burst/JUUS09032012.zip

De-odexed:

*links.desidime.com/?url=*developer.clockworkmod.com/downloads/12715/4028/JUUS09032012-deodex.zip

*Installation:*

*Copy the file to the root of your external SD card.
*Turn off your phone.
*Power it up while holding the volume down key (release the power button once you see the Pantech logo appear on the screen, but keep the vol. down key pressed until you boot into CWM recovery).
*Go to Mounts and storage and select _Format /system_
*Select _Install zip from SD card_ --> _Choose zip from external SD card_
*Select the zip file you copied earlier and install it.
*Wipe data/factory Reset
*Clear dalvik cache
*Mount /system from mounts and storage
*Reboot


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info man. Will try it this Sunday. Also posted this in original post so no one will ask you after this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

@Kl@w-24 How about CM 10 (Public Release)

No Battery optimizations though!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Installed Gizmolord 4 RC7 ROM. meh, don't get what the hype's all about. A lot of my apps crashed on first boot!!
> I'll try LiteICS later this week, I guess.





furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, Gizmolord guy claims that it is working fine with his device and blah,blah and i heard lot of whining in that thread. So i stayed away from that ROM.
> 
> UPDATE :
> Going to add some pics taken from my phone and if possible, video too.



Folks IMO it's the best ROM out there and yeah another guy over xda faced issues like you(klaw) but it fixed after formating system (afaik) btw I'm waiting for CM and AOKP, cm is almost completed but the camera app is FCs in latest build!
I'm waiting


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ Aren't you banned? BTW I will install DavempersICS and see it helps me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks IMO it's the best ROM out there and yeah another guy over xda faced issues like you(klaw) but it fixed after formating system (afaik) btw I'm waiting for CM and AOKP, cm is almost completed but the camera app is FCs in latest build!
> I'm waiting



I used the base ROM instead. Pretty happy with it so far. 
That ROM's reviews have a hint of the placebo effect, so people are not willing to speak up even when they're facing some trouble.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Aren't you banned? BTW I will install DavempersICS and see it helps me.


My sigi - Explains it all


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

When i speak with someone with phone back cover on, the caller on the other side complains about echo of their own voice. When i remove it, it is fine. Can somebody tell me what's wrong and how can i fix this?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Disable noise cancellation mic!  or apply a small piece of tape at the back, over the mic


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Any video link? Otherwise i will apply tape completely over mic. What does back over mic means?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Missed a comma 
Just cover the back/ Noise cancellation mic!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, the one near the camera! Is it nice cancellation mic! I thought it is something like for CD Tray which we use if the tray doesn't open by pressing the button. Well i was wrong then.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I hope you didn't tried inserting a pin into it


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Not yet.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Folks join this group! (Not mine ofc but it got hell lot of burst stuff in it )
G+


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Done.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Folks join this group! (Not mine ofc but it got hell lot of burst stuff in it )
> G+



Are you on GB or ICS ? I've GB and I was able to connect to Internet using Tata Docomo. Some apps which needs internet are opening, whereas AT&T software update & Google Play apps aren't opening. Is there a fix for this ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Just update with official ICS update. I am on ICS and never faced any issues like that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Are you on GB or ICS ? I've GB and I was able to connect to Internet using Tata Docomo. Some apps which needs internet are opening, whereas AT&T software update & Google Play apps aren't opening. Is there a fix for this ?


I'll get my device by 8PM


----------



## dharmil007 (Mar 9, 2013)

@^^ 
AWESOME.
Atlast u finally would be getting it.
AFter a w8 for almost about a month  


hey anybody experiencing a loag in playing Temple Run, Temple Run 2, Subway Surfer on this device ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope. I played Temple Run 2, GTA III, Vice City, NFS Shift and didn't faced any lag, yet  .


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Got device @ 6 PM and still can't get device connected to PC 
HELP!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ As a mass storage or what? Have you installed PC Suite and drivers? Which OS are you? Pantech PC Suite has some issues with Win 8, IIRC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Yup. Loads of issues with Windows 8.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ I'm on Win  and PC Data mode!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Win what?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

NVM Fixed it!

BTW *on.fb.me/12D9N3c


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ How? What you did? What was the problem? If you explain it will be good for any future users who face that issue.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ How? What you did? What was the problem? If you explain it will be good for any future users who face that issue.


Manually selected drivers! 
it got screwed up cuz of another droid device's driver


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ lol. BTW you installed any ROMs?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Didn't rooted yet!
Donno got any SD card ATM


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Why SD Card?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

I get error that it failed to mount SD card ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ You need an external SD card to install ROMs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Yeah I know


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You need an external SD card to install ROMs.



Not required. I put files in my internal memory and select files from internal SD in CWM recovery.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ I need your freakin help!
How to do it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ I need your freakin help!
> How to do it



Are you rooted?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Till Rooting,CWM Installing you don't need SD card so you do it. After that just place your file in root folder of internal SD card. That's it!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Are you rooted?


NOpe!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it really necessary to put a screen protector on the phone? I screwed up the guard while putting it on and threw it away. It's been in a case but should I get a new screen guard?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Get anything but don't get xtreme guard

Edit:- All good now, Had issues installing it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, will get a specialist to put it on this time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ The how did you put it in you Xperia Mini Pro. It's easy. But better if you let the expert handle it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ The how did you put it in you Xperia Mini Pro. It's easy. But better if you let the expert handle it.



That one had a smaller screen. 
When I tried on the Burst, I couldn't get rid of the air bubbles popping up everywhere.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Just gently press it and slide towards edge of the screen. That is not a deal breaker i guess.


----------



## DevilGamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Do we get a screen protector in the box ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ Nope!

Anyone rooted burst w/o sd card?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Not yet tried. Probably will install today night. So will see.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Burst got 785 MB RAM not 1 GIG!

Still better


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Burst got 785 MB RAM not 1 GIG!
> 
> Still better



Mine shows 796MB.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

I got 795 MB


Spoiler



*www.imgur.com/qvf51oM.png


PS- Use Imgur 
Taptalk upload kinda sux

okay Rooted!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Burst got 785 MB RAM not 1 GIG!
> 
> Still better



Rest of the memory is for OS and GPU i guess. 785MB is user available.


----------



## DevilGamer (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> Rest of the memory is for OS and GPU i guess. 785MB is user available.



+1

Exactly


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> Rest of the memory is for OS and GPU i guess. 785MB is user available.


Ohh Thanks! 

Flashed Gizmolord 4.0 ! 
Butter


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

How come it works for you and not for Klaw?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How come it works for you and not for Klaw?



It worked, apps crashed a lot. Got rid of it. Happy with davepmer's ICS.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ lol. What i meant was why it is butter for him and app crashes for you?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. What i meant was why it is butter for him and app crashes for you?



Let him use it for a couple of days.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It worked, apps crashed a lot. Got rid of it. Happy with davepmer's ICS.


Cuz you never cleared cache


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Cuz you never cleared cache



Wrong. I did clear the cache. That is quite a basic step while installing a new ROM.
Doesn't matter now anyway, I'll switch to CM once they have a stable enough build.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ ignore him. He is a troll. and let him use it for few days.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wrong. I did clear the cache. That is quite a basic step while installing a new ROM.
> Doesn't matter now anyway, I'll switch to CM once they have a stable enough build.


BTW They are building PA, AOKP, CM all together !


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ That sounds incredible. Let's give it few more months and we are good to go for an awesome ROM, i guess.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ ignore him. He is a troll. and let him use it for few days.


Seriously Not trolling man!



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ That sounds incredible. Let's give it few more months and we are good to go for an awesome ROM, i guess.


But the problem is that CM is kinda Backbone of the project! 

Gizmolord 4.0 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cjQBFTM.png
*i.imgur.com/WmXs8RP.png
*i.imgur.com/tP8TxRE.png



Hi Folks !
Is it a Bug! It is there in both Stock and in Gizmolord 4.0
*i.imgur.com/tZVDmSP.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ What are you referring to?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

4G in status bar

Anyone ! care to reply!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe you are lucky!  May be a bug in Gizmo ROM.


----------



## DevilGamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Try changing your network mod to 2G or 3G.
There is a code you need to enter to go to those setting, try finding it on xda and other forums.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> Maybe you are lucky!  May be a bug in Gizmo ROM.


No Bro! it existed in Stock one too!
whenever I re select network 
it shows E -> 4G  
Donno know what is airtel doing here 



DevilGamer said:


> Try changing your network mod to 2G or 3G.
> There is a code you need to enter to go to those setting, try finding it on xda and other forums.


Tried it, Selected GSM only and rebooted but still


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Naah, I get 4G too. It changes to E or 3G depending on network coverage within the area.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Airtel testing something new? BTW What about the speeds? Test it first.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Haha Speeds what speed! Worse than 2G 
.............................
Okay folks!
Fixed it! :4G thing
............................
CM 10 on Burst


Spoiler







Flashed Android 4.2 Camera APP


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5rwdArc.jpg



...............................
Android 4.2 keyboard! 


Spoiler



*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/582250_4410811275835_638606821_n.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2013)

^ Nice! I use swiftkey. If you're into photography, try pixlr-o-matic for some great effects.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Nice! I use swiftkey. If you're into photography, try pixlr-o-matic for some great effects.


dude those Filters and all screws pic!
I Just want good pic! which TBH the 4.2 Stock app does and it got touch to focus with photosphere


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> dude those Filters and all screws pic!
> I Just want good pic! which TBH the 4.2 Stock app does and it got touch to focus with photosphere



Well yeah, depends on everyone's preference.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flashed CM 10
Bug:- Camera ain't working
proximity, magneto sensors 
Other than that 
It's amazing!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zOmVmjZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Zj9gDyg.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tried out playing old-skool Super Mario Bros. using an emulator on the phone.. great fun!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just flashed latest Test build of CM 10 
*Camera fixed
*Deep Sleep partially fixed

It's my daily driver now 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cKYk7VC.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does it come with a 3.5 mm earphones in the box ? 
Will the normal SIM used in India work with this , What type of SIM slot does it has (Micro,mini) ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Does it come with a 3.5 mm earphones in the box ?
> Will the normal SIM used in India work with this , as it has micro-Sim slot ?


No earphones, Mirco-sim will do


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Just flashed latest Test build of CM 10
> *Camera fixed
> *Deep Sleep partially fixed
> 
> ...



So can i flash now? Is it stable? I don't want the game of testing, i want solid build. Once i install i will not change the ROM unless there is an issue.


----------



## The Pain (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> No Bro! it existed in Stock one too!
> whenever I re select network
> it shows E -> 4G
> Donno know what is airtel doing here
> ...



This happens for me as well. Shows 4g on both stock and gizmo rom   I have 2 phones and its the same for both. On vodafone


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> So can i flash now? Is it stable? I don't want the game of testing, i want solid build. Once i install i will not change the ROM unless there is an issue.


GPU Drivers are missing and video recording doesn't work!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> GPU Drivers are missing and video recording doesn't work!



Video recording is my least priority. What about day to day usage? Calls, Messaging, WiFi, bluetooth, etc.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Video recording is my least priority. What about day to day usage? Calls, Messaging, WiFi, bluetooth, etc.


Rest all works awesomely!
I've flashed Android 4.2 Keyboard and camera on it


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

^^ Link please...


----------



## DevilGamer (Mar 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Link please...



*docs.google.com/file/d/0BzovpbT5_xxBYkJuZUQzT0poVjg/edit


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

What's avg Memory usage folks?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the official ICS version Stable for Burst & can we expect official Jelly bean update?

Just OT.....
Can we expect Unlocked* Pantech Flex* anywhere soon?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



sandynator said:


> Is the official ICS version Stable for Burst & can we expect official Jelly bean update?


It's buggy for me, No words on JB update. They ain't replying on that matter


> Just OT.....
> Can we expect Unlocked* Pantech Flex* anywhere soon?


It's of ~14k but got no support whatsoever!



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Link please...


Try today's build, Vid fixed!


----------



## sandynator (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> It's of ~14k but got no support whatsoever!



Thanks bro 
Any links from where to get it


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



sandynator said:


> Thanks bro
> Any links from where to get it


Search it on Ebay.com and get it imported!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Still on Stock ICS, for last three days facing random reboot. Atleast 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ Weird. I've not faced any rebooting issue till date (on davepmer's ICS).
Switched to 2G mode yesterday, so now the battery _lasts long, really long_.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Now i am confused which ROM to install. Downloaded Davempers and CM10.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

For stability, nothing beats davepmer's ICS right now, IMHO.
CM10 is still under development, so using it would be like beta-testing new software. I'd wait till it becomes stable and there aren't weekly updates.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^^ Thanks. Then i will wait for some more time to get stable CM10 build.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate ics ... BTW gonna try pa soon


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2013)

^ Yeah, Pacman is currently being build with AOKP,PA, CM is kinda done
Latest CM build is 25th March and the new one will be uploaded by tomm


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are you folks still stuck with ICS (stock) ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Yup. I got some chill in my spine, if i thought about bricking my device. Can't afford anything right now. So waiting till May, then i will root and install ROMs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

^ Man, you are really special guy! I was disappointing with stock on very first day


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Man, you are really *special guy*! I was disappointing with stock on very first day





I still hate Stock ICS but at least it is not crappy like TouchWiz...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


>


I mean how come you managed to get it working till now!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Frankly, i feel this one better than my Touchwiz and SE crap...

And battery backup is good. No major lag, apart from that dialling issue. If i feel very bad, i would have installed custom ROM long ago, but i am quite happy with it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2013)

^ Anything is better than TouchPi$$. 
I switched to 2G mode on Davepmer's ICS and my battery lasts more than a day with the usual calls, messaging, twitter and tapatalk.
The 3G coverage here sucks anyway.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, could you post a few pics of your Burst running Davepmer's ICS ? I was changing ROMs just for aesthetics. I first installed Gizmolord 4, apps were crashing  I'm now on Uniquely Named 3.1 which looks just like Pantech Burst's Stock ICS  I just want to take a look at your Davepmer's ICS


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

arunlakra15 said:


> Hey, could you post a few pics of your Burst running Davepmer's ICS ? I was changing ROMs just for aesthetics. I first installed Gizmolord 4, apps were crashing  I'm now on Uniquely Named 3.1 which looks just like Pantech Burst's Stock ICS  I just want to take a look at your Davepmer's ICS


Try CM 10 instead IMO


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2013)

arunlakra15 said:


> Hey, could you post a few pics of your Burst running Davepmer's ICS ? I was changing ROMs just for aesthetics. I first installed Gizmolord 4, apps were crashing  I'm now on Uniquely Named 3.1 which looks just like Pantech Burst's Stock ICS  I just want to take a look at your Davepmer's ICS



It has the same looks as the stock ICS. I'm only using it for the stability.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

Trying out AOKP now!


----------



## arunlakra15 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Try CM 10 instead IMO



I'm waiting for stable release of CM10  Bugs annoy me even when they don't bother me in daily tasks 



Kl@w-24 said:


> It has the same looks as the stock ICS. I'm only using it for the stability.
> 
> View attachment 9858



Oh.. btw, which launcher have you used in your uploaded pic 



pratyush997 said:


> Trying out AOKP now!



Are you talking about AOKP JB whose stable version is yet to be released ? If so, until its stable version is released, does it have bugs ? Could you point me to its installationa instructions page ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



arunlakra15 said:


> I'm waiting for stable release of CM10  Bugs annoy me even when they don't bother me in daily tasks


Well you can check the buglist here (Edited it yesterday)


> Are you talking about AOKP JB whose stable version is yet to be released ? If so, until its stable version is released, does it have bugs ? Could you point me to its installationa instructions page ?


Buddy, We don't have any JB "completely stable" ROM but CM is kinda near that
We will be having PA, AOKP, CM, Slimbean and PACman roms being build 

Thanks to great Devs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



arunlakra15 said:


> Oh.. btw, which launcher have you used in your uploaded pic



ADW Launcher EX.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2013)

Android phone is a simple brick without proper dev support or custom roms 
Happy bursting guys


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Android phone is a simple brick without proper dev support or custom roms
> Happy bursting guys


Thanks for your awesome words Sire!


----------



## arunlakra15 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Well you can check the buglist here (Edited it yesterday)
> 
> Buddy, We don't have any JB "completely stable" ROM but CM is kinda near that
> We will be having PA, AOKP, CM, Slimbean and PACman roms being build
> ...



Thanks ! I'm intrigued to try CM, but I'm not able to download the zip file.. I was taking a look at Paranoid Android ROM, but couldn't find any bugs mentioned anywhere. Are there any known bugs for PA which users have mentioned anywhere ?

Downloaded CM and installed it right away ! yay !  Will mention bugs and post reviews soon 

It seems I screwed up.. The first time I installed CM, it worked fine. Then, I installed GApps for it, the keyboard stopped working. Therefore, I tried to reinstall CM. Now when I rebooted my burst, while the CM logo was being showed, a message popped up saying something like "A crash, reboot". I clicked this, and then my phone stops working. Just BLANK SCREEN ! My phone doesn't respond at all now ! Even the logo doesn't appear, it just doesn't start ! Please, I need HELP !


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Okay, it's goddamn Simple 

You'll need Bootloader Unlocked, CWM 6.xxx installed (I got Touch version)

Get in CWM 
-Clear Wipe Data / Factory reset and clear dalvik cache  (advance menu)
-Install zip from SD card 
-Install Gapps
-Reboot

CM 10 (6th April)
Gapps



arunlakra15 said:


> It seems I screwed up.. The first time I installed CM, it worked fine. Then, I installed GApps for it, the keyboard stopped working. Therefore, I tried to reinstall CM. Now when I rebooted my burst, while the CM logo was being showed, a message popped up saying something like "A crash, reboot". I clicked this, and then my phone stops working. Just BLANK SCREEN ! My phone doesn't respond at all now ! Even the logo doesn't appear, it just doesn't start ! Please, I need HELP !


You missed some step while flashing ROM 
Retry


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 9, 2013)

Need suggestions for screen protectors.  have xtreme guard on the list but don't wanna play around with water near my phone


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

get XtremeGuard eyes close. If you want cheaper, get some matte finish from ebay.in.


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> get XtremeGuard eyes close. If you want cheaper, get some matte finish from ebay.in.



You too using XtremeGuard?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2013)

I ordered Xtremeguard a couple of weeks ago when they had that 82% off thingy going on. Yet to arrive.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> You too using XtremeGuard?



Nope. I bought some cheapo matte finish for 130 bucks.


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Nope. I bought some cheapo matte finish for 130 bucks.



I brought matte one too from ebay, was not satisfied, it was damaged and was not up to the size, so left a negative review. But got a call from seller an hour ago and he offered me a replacement with a better screen protector.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got rid of the fugly stock lockscreen and replaced it with MagicLocker. So far so good.


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 10, 2013)

Get CM10 06/04/13 build. Its more or less stable.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Xperia Z launcher + Xperia Z Theme 
FTW

Sony Xperia Burst LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Links?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 15, 2013)

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2186961

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...m_medium=organic&utm_term=sony+xperia+z+theme


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

I am trying to root the phone, but everytime it stuck at fastboot mode. Tried the solution given @ gizmolord, but didn't help. Installed PC Suite many times but of no help. Any useful link guys


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Trying it out, thanks! 



furious_gamer said:


> I am trying to root the phone, but everytime it stuck at fastboot mode. Tried the solution given @ gizmolord, but didn't help. Installed PC Suite many times but of no help. Any useful link guys



Did you try installing PDANet? It contains the drivers for FastBoot mode. Probably whn your phone reboots in FastBoot mode, the computer fails to recognize the device.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I am trying to root the phone, but everytime it stuck at fastboot mode. Tried the solution given @ gizmolord, but didn't help. Installed PC Suite many times but of no help. Any useful link guys



Manually install adb composite drivers and then try it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2013)

Switched to Nova launcher. The best one yet. I'd almost given up on finding a smooth and lag-free launcher.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Trying it out, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try installing PDANet? It contains the drivers for FastBoot mode. Probably whn your phone reboots in FastBoot mode, the computer fails to recognize the device.



Yep, i installed PDANet. And yes, in fastboot, it is not recognizing,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Yep, i installed PDANet. And yes, in fastboot, it is not recognizing,



Windows 8?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope, Win 7 64bit ultimate. Have to try in my desktop also.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys,
How much battery backup are you getting on this phone?
does this last 1 day on moderate usage?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Yup. For me, moderate means, 2G always on, WiFi 2-3 hours, 1 hr of gaming, frequent calls(max 2hrs talktime) and emails.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yup. For me, moderate means, 2G always on, WiFi 2-3 hours, 1 hr of gaming, frequent calls(max 2hrs talktime) and emails.



Thanks Furious_gamer
are there any issues with the build of the phone?
do high end games like Dead trigger run on it?

What is the best price i could buy it for?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Thanks Furious_gamer
> are there any issues with the build of the phone?
> do high end games like Dead trigger run on it?
> 
> What is the best price i could buy it for?



No issues with build quality.
I don't know about Dead Trigger, but tried games like Temple Run 2, Subway Surfer, GTA III, GTA VC and they are all just working fine.
The best price you can get is 9k from the guy i referred in the URL. And it is worth the price, cause if anything goes wrong he will replace it, which no other buyer will do AFAIK.

@Guys
Still not able to root the phone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Try the method in both of these links:

AT&T Pantech Burst [ Discussion Thread ] | Page 21 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum

How to Make your pantech Burst recognizable - GizmoLord Forum


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Tried the second link. Still no use.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Tried the second link. Still no use.....


Uninstall pantech **** first with any good uninstaller
Reboot
Reinstall it.
connect device and try adb'ing it (cool if it works or else continue)
manually uninstall the driver from device manager (under Android Phone/ Device or ADB composite )
connect device and select update drivers > manually find driver> Let me pick from a list ... > and select Pantech (adb composite driver) and reboot


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Tried the second link. Still no use.....



I rooted it on my Win7 laptop using PDANet drivers. Had a lot of trouble getting it to work on my Win8 machine but it started working properly all of a sudden the other day. I don't even remember what I did.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

Installed PDANet. Installed PC Suite, still this ****ing phone is not getting past fastboot mode.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 16, 2013)

I heard that it is almost impossible to unBrick the Burst if it is Bricked for some reason. Is it true?
some said that the only solution is JTAG like soldering.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 16, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> I heard that it is almost impossible to unBrick the Burst if it is Bricked for some reason. Is it true?
> some said that the only solution is JTAG like soldering.


There is only *1* guy who unbricked the device by Jtaging it!


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Installed PDANet. Installed PC Suite, still this ****ing phone is not getting past fastboot mode.



Have you enabled USB debugging in Developer options?

From CMD,

Go to C:\Android, or wherever fastboot and adb have been parked.
Then, type adb devices

Still don't see it after enabling USB Debugging?

I just rooted Pantech Burst by using tool The Complete Burst Hack Kit for STOCK Pantech Burst/Presto/P9070 with ICS update | TAU – It's All About The Negative


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 16, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Have you enabled USB debugging in Developer options?
> 
> From CMD,
> 
> ...



That hack kit got some kernel issues.. Low wifi range range and all
Damn you auto correct


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> That hack kit got some kernel issues.. Low wifi appreciate range and all



I am in the process of flashing CM10 on the Pantech Burst right now... if there are kernel issues, it will be replaced anyways by CM10 default kernel.

At this time, I can see decent wifi reception on stock...

Is there any other link to root Pantech Burst?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> That hack kit got some kernel issues.. Low wifi appreciate range and all



No issues what so ever, have used this method... its 'point and shoot' method.. 

P.S. new build of CM10 is out *code.google.com/p/devsnest-develop...cm-10-20130416-UNOFFICIAL-presto.zip&can=2&q=


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> No issues what so ever, have used this method... its 'point and shoot' method..
> 
> P.S. new build of CM10 is out *code.google.com/p/devsnest-develop...cm-10-20130416-UNOFFICIAL-presto.zip&can=2&q=



Is that Cyanogenmod10 rom made for Pantech Burst?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Is that Cyanogenmod10 rom made for Pantech Burst?



Yes


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



AndroidFan said:


> Have you enabled USB debugging in Developer options?
> 
> From CMD,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link man. It just works fine. Now need to flash CWM10 or Davempers ICS.

Downloading Davempers ICS. Rooted and unlocked bootloader. Installed CWN Touch. Now can i just go ahead and install ROM by install from zip? Or do i need to do some more circus?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Yes



what features are not working in this CM build?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> I am in the process of flashing CM10 on the Pantech Burst right now... if there are kernel issues, it will be replaced anyways by CM10 default kernel.
> 
> At this time, I can see decent wifi reception on stock...
> 
> Is there any other link to root Pantech Burst?


Just in case one stays on Stock


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> what features are not working in this CM build?



Its a daily driver. You can checkout the issues section from the link to know more.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> what features are not working in this CM build?


AFAIK Wifi AP and new minor ones


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

Someone please reply for this : 



> Downloading Davempers ICS. Rooted and unlocked bootloader. Installed CWN Touch. Now can i just go ahead and install ROM by install from zip? Or do i need to do some more circus?



Any instructions on how to install Davempers ICS?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Someone please reply for this :
> 
> 
> 
> Any instructions on how to install Davempers ICS?


LOOOL Check the main post


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Someone please reply for this :
> 
> 
> 
> Any instructions on how to install Davempers ICS?



My suggestion install cm10 16/4/13


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> LOOOL Check the main post



Completely forgot that.... 

Davempers ICS looks exact same like Stock ICS and they didn't even removed AT&T crapwares. Will it look like this or am i doing something wrong?

What are all the things don't work in CM10? Is it okay for day-to-day usage?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Completely forgot that....
> 
> Davempers ICS looks exact same like Stock ICS and they didn't even removed AT&T crapwares. Will it look like this or am i doing something wrong?
> 
> What are all the things don't work in CM10? Is it okay for day-to-day usage?



Its prefect for day to day usage, even games run fine


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ One final question, do i need to flash GApps after flashing CWM. Like reboot recovery after install CWM and install GApps?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

Are there any "Stable" roms available for Burst?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ Stocklite and Uniquely Named 3.1. Try them. Heard lot of good reviews in gizmolord forum


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Stocklite and Uniquely Named 3.1. Try them. Heard lot of good reviews in gizmolord forum



Thanks Furious_Gamer
which Rom should i look out for if all i want is stability and battery usage optimization?
Are there any CPU governors (smartass, smartass v2, ondemand etc etc) available to maximize battery life for Burst?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Thanks Furious_Gamer
> which Rom should i look out for if all i want is stability and battery usage optimization?
> Are there any CPU governors (smartass, smartass v2, ondemand etc etc) available to maximize battery life for Burst?


CM gives me almost 2x battery life I used to get on Stock


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ One final question, do i need to flash GApps after flashing CWM. Like reboot recovery after install CWM and install GApps?



After flashing CM10, yes...

What I did was, flash CM10, reboot device normally. Then reboot to recovery again and flash Gapps...



funkysourav said:


> Thanks Furious_Gamer
> which Rom should i look out for if all i want is stability and battery usage optimization?
> Are there any CPU governors (smartass, smartass v2, ondemand etc etc) available to maximize battery life for Burst?



CM10 is pretty stable... Got ondemand governor on it... Works fine...

Battery life is average... not spectacular, but not very bad either...


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CM gives me almost 2x battery life I used to get on Stock



and how much is that?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> and how much is that?


haha Full day on med-high use
i.e. 2g + Full brightness + 1-2 Hrs of Gaming + 5 Hr Music playback + wifi 3-4 Hours


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

Installed CM10. No issue so far.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> haha Full day on med-high use
> i.e. 2g + Full brightness + 1-2 Hrs of Gaming + 5 Hr Music playback + wifi 3-4 Hours


Niiiiice !
GSMarena gave the burst a rating of 31hours


furious_gamer said:


> Installed CM10. No issue so far.


Man!
you totally should write a step by step tutorial for newbies with Pantech Burst


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Man!
> you totally should write a step by step tutorial for newbies with Pantech Burst



Done. I installed Custom ROM in my Galaxy SL, but this bootloader unlocking is new to me. And installing drivers is PITA. The Burst hack kit was really easier and thanks for the one, who point it out to me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 17, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Niiiiice !
> GSMarena gave the burst a rating of 31hours


 31 Hrs on stock


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 31 Hrs on stock



I think that was on stock GB


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 31 Hrs on stock



I don't why you are surprised but it is true. I am getting easy 1.5 days in normal usage and 1 in moderate usage.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't why you are surprised but it is true. I am getting easy 1.5 days in normal usage and 1 in moderate usage.



What is the standby time like?
if you don't use it at all and just use it to answer calls that is


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't why you are surprised but it is true. I am getting easy 1.5 days in normal usage and 1 in moderate usage.


May be because I'm a power user


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Switch to 3G mode and the phone dies faster than a house fly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't why you are surprised but it is true. I am getting easy 1.5 days in normal usage and 1 in moderate usage.



I can make it through one work day if I keep it in 2G mode. Occasionally I turn on 3G but the gain in Internet speed is offset by battery drain.


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yup. For me, moderate means, 2G always on, WiFi 2-3 hours, 1 hr of gaming, frequent calls(max 2hrs talktime) and emails.





pratyush997 said:


> haha Full day on med-high use
> i.e. 2g + Full brightness + 1-2 Hrs of Gaming + 5 Hr Music playback + wifi 3-4 Hours





furious_gamer said:


> I don't why you are surprised but it is true. I am getting easy 1.5 days in normal usage and 1 in moderate usage.



 you guys got a bigger battery ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2013)

^How long does it last for you?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 18, 2013)

16 to 18 hrs max. normal usage (most of the time phone is in deep sleep+15 to 20 min gaming+auto sync on)


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 18, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> 16 to 18 hrs max. normal usage (most of the time phone is in deep sleep+15 to 20 min gaming+auto sync on)



I heard that the stock rom doesn't give much backup  as there are too much **** pre-installed
try to install a stripped down stock rom


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 18, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> I heard that the stock rom doesn't give much backup  as there are too much **** pre-installed
> try to install a stripped down stock rom



Running on cm10


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



DevilGamer said:


> Running on cm10



OH 
cm10 is supposed to be good for battery life,
did you check if you have unnecessary applications installed?



AndroidFan said:


> CM10 is pretty stable... Got ondemand governor on it... Works fine...
> 
> Battery life is average... not spectacular, but not very bad either...


is it possible to change the governor from ON-Demand to Smartass V2 in CM10?
what is your increase in battery backup while in On-Demand?

Hey Guys
iBhejo says that they have some sort of 1 year warranty against all products bought from them


> iBhejo provides 1 year manufacturer warranty for most USA products purchased on iBhejo.com. For certain electronics goods and appliances, where there is no manufacturer’s warranty iBhejo will provide 3-month warranty against manufacturer defect as a service and reassurance to our customers. iBhejo will take care of all logistics to and from the manufacturer for repair and replacement. We will avail the warranty from the manufacturer in the US and we will deliver the serviced/replaced product free of charge at your doorstep!


does this mean if i buy my Pantech Burst from iBhejo, its safe to assume that they'd provide the service in case the worst happens (i.e. phone is damaged)?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 20, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> OH
> cm10 is supposed to be good for battery life,
> did you check if you have unnecessary applications installed?
> 
> ...



Others are getting good battery life. But the thing to note is my WiFi stays on 24x7 and my service provider is really bad gives me 'bad signal wakelocks' so I don't have a sim in my pantech which still drain some battery.

Smartassv2 has not yet been added to cm10 kernel. Ondemand was available on stock rom as well.

Don't know about 1yr warranty but, you can get your device replaced within 3months for any problems in your phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rocking pa now.  Battery life seems to be kinda decreased. 
Died within 14 hours from full charge


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Rocking pa now.  Battery life seems to be kinda decreased.
> Died within 14 hours from full charge



Paranoid Android?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 21, 2013)

My Pantech Burst on CM10 lasted 10 hours on full charge. Wifi on all the time... Medium usage.

Google Maps was stuck in wakelock. It always does that...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Paranoid Android?



Yeah. 
Btw


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> My Pantech Burst on CM10 lasted 10 hours on full charge. Wifi on all the time... Medium usage.
> 
> Google Maps was stuck in wakelock. It always does that...



I greenify them.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



AndroidFan said:


> My Pantech Burst on CM10 lasted 10 hours on full charge. Wifi on all the time... Medium usage.
> 
> Google Maps was stuck in wakelock. It always does that...


Oh Man!
just 10 hours on medium usage?

Has anyone tried playing PSP or NintendoDS games on the burst using Emulators like PPSSPP?
*www.ppsspp.org/


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 21, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> My Pantech Burst on CM10 lasted 10 hours on full charge. Wifi on all the time... Medium usage.
> 
> Google Maps was stuck in wakelock. It always does that...



*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29420959


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

AOKP. 
Best rom ever..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 22, 2013)

Link Please?? ^^


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Link Please?? ^^


Bookmark this. 
*code.google.com/p/devsnest-developments/downloads/list


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Bookmark this.
> *code.google.com/p/devsnest-developments/downloads/list



Is there a tutorial regarding how to go about installing the AOKP on the stock unrooted Pantech Burst?


----------



## rohit0571 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can anyone help me on the following:

 1. Are there any applications for auto recording the phone calls and blacklisting the contact numbers?

I saw this application but as I am having no internet / GPRS, I am not able to use this application.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androglobe.androrec

Does downloading it on PC from other site creates / gives problems like virus etc.

 2. I am trying to configure MTNL Delhi GPRS on my mobile but they don't have settings for pantech. Can anyone help in it too.

 3. What are the main uses of rooting the phone and can it also make the phone dead?

 4. What applications are not at all usefull in India which are set by default on the phone and how to remove them (without rooting) or just stopping them from the applications will do the job?

5.  I have installed Avast on my mobile but am not able to update it as I don't have gprs, is there any offline update avlb. for avast for mobile security?

6.  Lastly I am als not able to use the callander as the mobile says that I will have to configure gmail before it? Can it be done else way?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 22, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Is there a tutorial regarding how to go about installing the AOKP on the stock unrooted Pantech Burst?


Check main post of the thread


----------



## rohit0571 (Apr 23, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Can anyone help me on the following:
> 
> 1. Are there any applications for auto recording the phone calls and blacklisting the contact numbers?
> 
> ...



Can't anyone help me on the above.  I tried downloading the applications via google play but the charges are too high.  Can I download these applications on PC and then install and is there any application for listening FM in india without using GPRS?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 23, 2013)

is it recommended to use an external power bank with the Pantech Burst?
are these external power banks harmful to the phone in any way?
*www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_nkw=20000+..._TopRatedSellers=1&_sop=2&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Can't anyone help me on the above.  I tried downloading the applications via google play but the charges are too high.  Can I download these applications on PC and then install and is there any application for listening FM in india without using GPRS?



Which applications are you talking about?


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 23, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> is it recommended to use an external power bank with the Pantech Burst?
> are these external power banks harmful to the phone in any way?
> *www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_nkw=20000+..._TopRatedSellers=1&_sop=2&_osacat=0&_from=R40



There where talks about the same a few days ago on pocketnow.com check out their channel on youtube.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> is it recommended to use an external power bank with the Pantech Burst?
> are these external power banks harmful to the phone in any way?
> 20000 mah | eBay



You can use battery packs... No issues whatsoever...


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 24, 2013)

what are the differences between AOKP , Cyanogenmod and Paranoid Android?

Has anyone tried Gizmolord v4 rom?
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075557


----------



## DevilGamer (Apr 27, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> what are the differences between AOKP , Cyanogenmod and Paranoid Android?
> 
> Has anyone tried Gizmolord v4 rom?
> *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075557



Each one of them have their own features... AOKP and PA are a bit more customizable than CM.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys,
Are there any leather Pouches like these available for Pantech Burst?
Amazon.com: Samsung Leather Protector Pouch Case Sleeve for Samsung Galaxy S3 S III - Brown - Bulk Packaging: Cell Phones & Accessories
*thumbnails107.imagebam.com/25172/4ad786251712684.jpg *thumbnails104.imagebam.com/25172/49f140251712866.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

Placed an Order for Pantech Burst for 7.8k . Will Post pics when I will receive the product.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Placed an Order for Pantech Burst for 7.8k . Will Post pics when I will receive the product.



Pretty good price,  welcome to club! 
CONGO


----------



## shreymittal (May 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Placed an Order for Pantech Burst for 7.8k . Will Post pics when I will receive the product.



Congrats..
From where link please


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Pretty good price,  welcome to club!
> CONGO



Thanks , But Its not for me , its for my sister 



shreymittal said:


> Congrats..
> From where link please



*www.ibhejo.com/Pantech-P9070-Burst-16-GB-Black.html

Its price is 8394 but when after registration with site I got 2 500 rs discount coupon.  I could only use 1 coupon with 1 product though.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thanks , But Its not for me , its for my sister


Then you aren't welcomed


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Then you aren't welcomed


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


>


Still No  
BTW When will you get the device?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2013)

I'll be giving away my phone to my Mum in a few days, once I get my hands on the Lumia 820.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 13, 2013)

^^ Dude, just write a review and use it for a while. Then get back the Pantech Burst.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

TWRP for Pantech Burst is kinda completed  
*goo.gl/LS90n

TWRP


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 15, 2013)

Got the Pantech Burst Today , The phone looks sweet , I have just one question : The Battery charger is US one will it work in india ? Do you guys charge with that charger ? 

P.S. Pics coming soon!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

Yes, it will work in most Spike busters. Otherwise get the 3-pin adapter for that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 15, 2013)

Ok .... Well I tried my Samsung Galaxy Charger and it worked .... currently downloading the ICS Update . I have one more question : Does the Wifi work properly on this device ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

Yes, it will. Well regarding charger, nowadays no charger issue as almost all Android phones uses same port to charge.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 15, 2013)

Wifi aint working well .... 
My Galaxy Y 's Wifi also doesnt work well so I think possibly it is something to do with the router .


*PICS : Some photos are a bit bad because there was no proper lighting available* 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hfGo0h6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HDQ3CU1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mXJJpRZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aBBAwSS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XX5bZG0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HklSKF4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/p2Zzamk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xE1YGJS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6V5UYCv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/geJRdJH.jpg


----------



## DevilGamer (May 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Wifi aint working well ....
> My Galaxy Y 's Wifi also doesnt work well so I think possibly it is something to do with the router .
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 15, 2013)

^ Thank You


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

FOLKS 
TWRP public build released


----------



## funkysourav (May 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Wifi aint working well ....
> My Galaxy Y 's Wifi also doesnt work well so I think possibly it is something to do with the router .
> 
> 
> *PICS : Some photos are a bit bad because there was no proper lighting available*


The price is quoted at 8.3K on their site
did you get a discount coupon?
also what is the condition of the phone?
last i heard ibhejo had a rep of shipping used phones for the price of new.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> The price is quoted at 8.3K on their site
> did you get a discount coupon?
> also what is the condition of the phone?
> last i heard ibhejo had a rep of shipping used phones for the price of new.


AFAIK iShopInt. and iBhejo provides 500/- of on first purcase


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK iShopInt. and iBheejo provides 500/- of on first purcase



Its "iBhejo" Not "iBheejo"


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Its "iBhejo" Not "iBheejo"


Damn.  
Apple is going to Sue both of them 
I'm reporting the sites to them.
I'll get paid


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

What??? Whom??? Why???


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> What??? Whom??? Why???


*i*Bhejo , *i*ShopInt. 
Those *i*Sites


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *i*Bhejo , *i*ShopInt.
> Thoe *i*Sites


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 16, 2013)

The Phone was new ... no signs of any usage .

Guys I got a problem , So I had a Vodafone Sim I cut it to make it a Micro-Sim it got fit in the slot in the phone but it is showing no signal in the phone , plus no sim contact are being displayed , when I go to display sim contact option it says "cannot load sim list for loading sim data". Invalid Sim is being shown in the lock screen. When No Sim was there , a sign was present in the upper status bar showing no sim ... now it is not there but neither is there a signal nor any contacts . What to do ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The Phone was new ... no signs of any usage .
> 
> Guys I got a problem , So I had a Vodafone Sim I cut it to make it a Micro-Sim it got fit in the slot in the phone but it is showing no signal in the phone , plus no sim contact are being displayed , when I go to display sim contact option it says "cannot load sim list for loading sim data". Invalid Sim is being shown in the lock screen. When No Sim was there , a sign was present in the upper status bar showing no sim ... now it is not there but neither is there a signal nor any contacts . What to do ?


Try any other mini-sim


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 16, 2013)

Ehmm Never mind , I cut it a bit more and it worked


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Ehmm Never mind , I cut it a bit more and it worked



Like A BOSS


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Like A BOSS



Whats with the new avatar ?


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Whats with the new avatar ?



Love is in the air..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2013)

Mobile Data is not working ... it shows E on the top ... I have activated 2G plan but it is not working , I cant connect . Why is that ? I am waiting for 3G activation.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Mobile Data is not working ... it shows E on the top ... I have activated 2G plan but it is not working , I cant connect . Why is that ? I am waiting for 3G activation.


Is the APN settings correctly configured?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2013)

No I didnt touch them.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

^ try messing with them


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

On which carrier you are on.
For setting Google it


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

AFAIK operator settings get automatically configured on first boot


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK operator settings get automatically configured on first boot



Sometimes they troll you 
just like Bsnl Guys troll you


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2013)

^Vodafone

Settings Done. It worked ... Opened couple of pages ... balance came from 20 to 0 , I thought Data plan was active as there was a message saying it was active , now when I sent a message to check data usage it said "No data plan is active on this number " . F*** Vodafone !  .


----------



## DevilGamer (May 18, 2013)

Custom kernel for CM 10 by Marduk *plus.google.com/103722148349886784861/posts/9iBv4pybCPn



UPDATE: It works on aokp and pa as well.. 

INSTRUCTION: 
Don't Install right after installing rom, boot into the rom once.
Install from zip, no need to fix permission or wipe any thing.
Don't wipe cache or dalvik cache any time after installing the kernel, or else it will lead to bootloop.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

Hey ! I installed some games and as their data should go on sd card root folder but I dont have a sd card installed I copied the data on the internal memory (12gb) but games say that they have to download data .... where should I copy the game data ?

Well I fixed my Wifi Speed to some extent I found changing security to WPA PSK makes a big improvement ,don't know why though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

Any stable/somewhat stable ROM/kernel available right now? Itching to get my hands dirty again, since I'll be keeping this phone for a couple of months more.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 21, 2013)

CM 10 + Kernel by Marduk


----------



## DevilGamer (May 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CM 10 + Kernel by Marduk



+100


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Does it include GApps (mostly GMail)?

Oh, and anything I should keep in mind while installing? Steps (for kernel too)?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Does it include GApps (mostly GMail)?
> 
> Oh, and anything I should keep in mind while installing? Steps (for kernel too)?


You need to flash this  with it then

AFAIK There is no gmail in it. Download it from Play


----------



## DevilGamer (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Does it include GApps (mostly GMail)?
> 
> Oh, and anything I should keep in mind while installing? Steps (for kernel too)?





DevilGamer said:


> Alpha release of custom kernel for CM 10 by Marduk *plus.google.com/103722148349886784861/posts/9iBv4pybCPn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Install CM10 + Gapps, then kernel.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CM 10 + Kernel by Marduk



Need more information about Marduk kernel... Are you using it? Link to its XDA page please?

I am on stock kernel of CM10 (21st April release). Phone runs fantastic...

How good is Marduk kernel?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



AndroidFan said:


> Need more information about Marduk kernel... Are you using it? Link to its* XDA page please*?
> 
> I am on stock kernel of CM10 (21st April release). Phone runs fantastic...
> 
> How good is Marduk kernel?


He didn't even posted that in Burst group ( on G+) and AFAIK he doesn't post @ xda.
It's just his post

It got Smart@ss v2 and some other tweaks

Expect WiFi tether fix soon 
Test build is out


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Installed it. Clean, smooth and fast. Setting up the phone now. 

CM10 is nice. Very nice. 
Switched to smartassv2 CPU governor.


----------



## DevilGamer (May 22, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Installed it. Clean, smooth and fast. Setting up the phone now.
> 
> CM10 is nice. Very nice.
> Switched to smartassv2 CPU governor.



Use cfq i/o scheduler with smartassv2


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2013)

Thinking to sell my Atrix 4g and buy this phone instead. I am sick of GingerBread now. and lack of stable ICS!
Does this phone has official ICS ?? How much is it available for in market these days ?


----------



## DevilGamer (May 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Thinking to sell my Atrix 4g and buy this phone instead. I am sick of GingerBread now. and lack of stable ICS!
> Does this phone has official ICS ?? How much is it available for in market these days ?



Yeah it has official ICS... You can get it from ibhejo.com for rs83xx less 500 when you 1st sign-up..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> *Thinking to sell my Atrix 4g* and buy this phone instead. I am sick of GingerBread now. and lack of stable ICS!
> Does this phone has official ICS ?? How much is it available for in market these days ?


Ain't good decision. Check this, Atrix 4G got good community support.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> Ain't good decision. Check this, Atrix 4G got good community support.


Only if Motorola decided to put up Drivers for the 3.x kernel. Which it hasn't and will not.
Without the graphic drivers , the phone's hardware becomes useless. The community support is quite huge , and I have been following emerson pinter , mmountouri , Bill for Updates.
But the phone will not get a stable 4.x droid ROM. Atleast not with videoplayback , record, animation ,camera, etc functions.
ANd I so much hate the GB UI now.



DevilGamer said:


> Yeah it has official ICS... You can get it from ibhejo.com for rs83xx less 500 when you 1st sign-up..



Well If I am able to sell my Atrix 4g for a good price , I will order Pantech Burst with that money. At 8.xk it seems good deal of hardware.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 22, 2013)

Here we go 
Slimbean

Smoothest + Fastest ROM I've ever tried


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Use cfq i/o scheduler with smartassv2



Tried switching to cfq, but it changes back to deadline.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 23, 2013)

got my burst just now! thanks to klaw & furious gamer, and others as well!  

this is my first smartphone/touchscreen/android phone ever. now need to figure out where to start from. have a couple of android start-up threads here in the forum itself i think. will head on to 'burst-specific' info then later on.


----------



## DevilGamer (May 23, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Tried switching to cfq, but it changes back to deadline.



Use setcpu or nofrill cpu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Use setcpu or nofrill cpu



That did the trick.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> got my burst just now! thanks to klaw & furious gamer, and others as well!
> 
> this is my first smartphone/touchscreen/android phone ever. now need to figure out where to start from. have a couple of android start-up threads here in the forum itself i think. will head on to 'burst-specific' info then later on.



Congrats on your purchase! Once you get the hang of it, root it and switch to a custom ROM. You'll feel the difference instantly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 23, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! Once you get the hang of it, root it and switch to a custom ROM. You'll feel the difference instantly.



thanks! will surely do that.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 23, 2013)

New build is up [SLIMBEAN]
Link
Wifi Tethering is fixed


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2013)

Should I order Pantech burst as my first andro


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> Should I order Pantech burst as my first andro


I did.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> Should I order Pantech burst as my first andro



Oh, yes. If you're not too worried about warranty, go right ahead. Besides, it's more VFM than any other handset you could get (with warranty) for its price. Lots of people on TDF itself are using and loving it.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2013)

PANTECH BURST P9070 AT&T UNLOCKED 4G ANDROID TOUCH 5MP CAM 16GB PHONE | eBay

My friend is looking for 6-7k bucks phone. So I suggest burst from this seller. Will it get direct OTA update to 4.1 Jelly Bean?


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I did.





Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, yes. If you're not too worried about warranty, go right ahead. Besides, it's more VFM than any other handset you could get (with warranty) for its price. Lots of people on TDF itself are using and loving it.



Thanx .. Even the brands like mmx etc who sells canvas a116 has only logo of warranty wid them ,, in reality they don't give warranty make u sick by visiting their service centre..
And pantech burst is mother of all fones under 10k
Gonna to order it in 2-3 days time .

Where should i order it ebay,ibhejo ..
Or any site u guys recommend


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ If possible, get it from a local eBay seller. In that case you can approach someone if you face any problems with the phone. Otherwise ibhejo or ishopinternational are reliable.



rider said:


> PANTECH BURST P9070 AT&T UNLOCKED 4G ANDROID TOUCH 5MP CAM 16GB PHONE | eBay
> 
> My friend is looking for 6-7k bucks phone. So I suggest burst from this seller. Will it get direct OTA update to 4.1 Jelly Bean?



Not sure about OTA update but you can update it manually with a custom ROM. There is ample community support.


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> I did.





Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ If possible, get it from a local eBay seller. In that case you can approach someone if you face any problems with the phone. Otherwise ibhejo or ishopinternational are reliable.



Not able to find on ebay ..
found 2 seller bt there price is quite high 9.5k+ .
will try to search more on ebay otherwise will order it from ibhejo ..


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



funskar said:


> Not able to find on ebay ..
> found 2 seller bt there price is quite high 9.5k+ .
> will try to search more on ebay otherwise will order it from ibhejo ..



Hello!
may we know where are you from?
furious_gamer and me, both got our phones from *this* seller.

f_g has oodles of praises for him! 

EDIT 1: PM me if you need a discount-voucher. 

EDIT 2: Are you open to an offer of a used cell (2-month old, purchased from ebay)?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



rider said:


> PANTECH BURST P9070 AT&T UNLOCKED 4G ANDROID TOUCH 5MP CAM 16GB PHONE | eBay
> 
> My friend is looking for 6-7k bucks phone. So I suggest burst from this seller. Will it get direct OTA update to* 4.1 Jelly Bean?*


Not officially :/ 
AOSP 4.1.2 ROMS are way to go
------------------

*Killer Deal*

*i.imgur.com/gCzLcr9.png

Ebay link


As there is 500/- off on 1st purchase,  Burst can be yours for like 7.3k


----------



## funskar (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

What about xolo x910 for 9.9k



GhorMaanas said:


> Hello!
> may we know where are you from?
> furious_gamer and me, both got our phones from *this* seller.
> 
> ...



From Bihar..


----------



## funskar (May 26, 2013)

Xolo x910 intel powered for 9.9 or else Pantech burst ..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2013)

X910 got 0 community support btw


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

X910 AFAIK is not made by Gigabyte/Intel. more like a Lava in house design so quality mayn't be good. and that also means no Android 4.1 update.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys, battery drains a lot with CM10. Any fix on this issue? Or do i need to install some other ROM?


----------



## DevilGamer (May 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Hey guys, battery drains a lot with CM10. Any fix on this issue? Or do i need to install some other ROM?



Which build.. ? Any when did you install the rom ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2013)

April 16 Build. Installed 2~3 weeks ago, i guess.


----------



## DevilGamer (May 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> April 16 Build. Installed 2~3 weeks ago, i guess.



Use April 21st Build. Or else if you can wait a bit, I just flashed May 24th Build yesterday. Will update you after 1 or 2 charge cycles. Or Try May 24th Build yourself.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2013)

Will wait for few more days and if May 24th proved to be efficient, will go with it. BTW Did you flashed April 21st? How about battery life?


----------



## DevilGamer (May 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Will wait for few more days and if May 24th proved to be efficient, will go with it. BTW Did you flashed April 21st? How about battery life?



I was pretty much satisfied with 21st aprl build, gave me around 5hrs to 5.5hrs of screen-on time and gave me 2 days with mild usage.  #with Mardruk's kernel#



24th May build also seems to be doing great. 60min video play back. #again on with mardruk's kernel#


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2013)

Will Install 21st April build and let you know... Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 29, 2013)

Hello there!

facing one weird issue today. till a few days i was using my phone without a sim; internet was working fine. but today after inserting the sim, am not able to browse. took out the sim, and the issue persists. till a day or two back, it was fine. was able to watch youtube videos too and was appreciating no-buffering and all. while opening a page, chrome gives 'DNS look-up' failed error. could someone pls tell what could be wrong? otherwise net on pc is working fine.

also, anyone here feels the 'return' touch-button on the phone is not as responsive as the other buttons surrounding it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> Hello there!
> 
> facing one weird issue today. till a few days i was using my phone without a sim; internet was working fine. but today after inserting the sim, am not able to browse. took out the sim, and the issue persists. till a day or two back, it was fine. was able to watch youtube videos too and was appreciating no-buffering and all. while opening a page, chrome gives 'DNS look-up' failed error. could someone pls tell what could be wrong? otherwise net on pc is working fine.
> 
> also, anyone here feels the 'return' touch-button on the phone is not as responsive as the other buttons surrounding it?



Is this problem occurring when your phone is on a Wi-Fi network?


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 29, 2013)

yes, indeed. and just today.

EDIT: a few mins back i changed DNS servers to google ones in my connection, net worked for a while on the phone haphazardly, and now its again dead.


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> X910 got 0 community support btw



Ordered Burst from Ibhejo


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes, indeed. and just today.
> 
> EDIT: a few mins back i changed DNS servers to google ones in my connection, net worked for a while on the phone haphazardly, and now its again dead.



Does it work when you take out the SIM now? And do you have APNs configured for 3G/2G access?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

funskar said:


> Ordered Burst from Ibhejo


Welcome to club


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2013)

Installed April 21st build. Let's wait for few charge cycles and see if still battery drain issue persists. If it does, which ROM to go?


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 30, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes, indeed. and just today.
> 
> EDIT: a few mins back i changed DNS servers to google ones in my connection, net worked for a while on the phone haphazardly, and now its again dead.



*UPDATE:* I think i found out the culprit. went to settings, and turned off 'set data limit'. instantly after that, the net was back on track. i don't know how it turned on. apparently, it was ON by default, and set to 2GB. with a few days of browsing, when this limit reached, the phone didn't allow me to open webpages or surf net-content anymore. wo maare paapad waale ko! 

*@funskar* - congrats! i thought you already had one.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Installed April 21st build. Let's wait for few charge cycles and see if still battery drain issue persists. If it does, which ROM to go?


Try this


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2013)

Just now installed April 21st build and set up phone for daily usage. Now i need to do it again.... *sigh*


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Just now installed April 21st build and set up phone for daily usage. Now i need to do it again.... *sigh*


Setting  up device after a flash is though JOB


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Setting  up device after a flash is *though* JOB



You mean tough


----------



## DevilGamer (May 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Just now installed April 21st build and set up phone for daily usage. Now i need to do it again.... *sigh*



Don't wipe data.


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Welcome to club



Thax


----------



## furious_gamer (May 30, 2013)

^^ But to install new build, they suggest to delete wipe data/factory reset. So i have no choice.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But to install new build, they suggest to delete wipe data/factory reset. So i have no choice.


"Data wipe " will clear all user DATA AFAIK. Flashing w/o doing it is like flashing an update (sort of)/


----------



## DevilGamer (May 30, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But to install new build, they suggest to delete wipe data/factory reset. So i have no choice.



You ain't moving from cm to pa or aokp. So skipping data wipe wont hurt. Have done the same when updating from 21st April build to 24th may build.


----------



## sankar (May 30, 2013)

i have a question.
how is the phone viewable in direct sunlight ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

sankar said:


> i have a question.
> how is the phone viewable in direct sunlight ?



Below average.


----------



## DevilGamer (May 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Below average.



Mine seems fine.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Mine seems fine.



Under direct sunlight, it's really hard to see what's going on in the screen.


----------



## DevilGamer (May 31, 2013)

That's with most of the phones.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> That's with most of the phones.



Wasn't an issue with Nokia 701 though.


----------



## funskar (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

ICICI made the mess again..
IBhejo emailed us they didn't received the payment yet..

And f*****b icici debited the amount from the account .

Even Icici not giving the statement of the transaction telling to wait for 7 days..



At last today cancelled the order & reported a complain to icici for refunding the money
will close the bank account soon after money is refunded


And then placed the order from Sbi Debit card & the payment is received


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

^ *Phew*

FOlks new CM 10 Build is up
Link


> # Fixes
> --Fix time restore
> --Fix wi-fi tether
> --Soft keys haptic feedback
> --In-call Audio rework (TEST) use Audience A2020 for in-call audio.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ *Phew*
> 
> FOlks new CM 10 Build is up
> Link



Great news!


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2013)

This phone seems to be the new ZTE Blade/LG Optimus One. Nice to see CM10 support for it. I am using CM 7.1 on my Dell XCD 35 and am very happy with the ROM. As of now, my priority is looks, where this phone isn't the best.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

Krow said:


> This phone seems to be the new ZTE Blade/LG Optimus One. Nice to see CM10 support for it. I am using CM 7.1 on my Dell XCD 35 and am very happy with the ROM. As of now, my priority is looks, where this phone isn't the best.



Looks and performance considering VFM is really hard to find


----------



## sankar (Jun 4, 2013)

is something wrong with iBhejo ?
i am unable to pay using my bank of baroda master debit card.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 4, 2013)

I also want to buy this phone... is iBhejo.com a reliable website coz its asking for advance payment only????


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 4, 2013)

I brought it from ibhejo... IMO its reliable...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*



pratyush997 said:


> ^ *Phew*
> 
> FOlks new CM 10 Build is up
> Link



Installed it. Will give feedback in 3 days.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

Slimbean R4 + kernel by marduk  is best so far.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> slimbean r4 + kernel by marduk  is best so far.


+100 :d


----------



## sankar (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the latest quote from the ishop.

Rs. 7,666

Item price, local shipping,  taxes:                  Rs. 6,555

International Shipping:                                 Rs. 770

Duty, Taxes, & Fees:                                  Rs. 842

 - DISCOUNT                                            - Rs. 500

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL                                     Rs. 7,666

they have increased prices.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

^ congo!


----------



## sankar (Jun 8, 2013)

guys i just paid 7.6 k  to ishop. wish me good luck guys i need some of it.
i hope everything will go ok.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2013)

Just a question..
Why doesn't this phone have a CM 10.1 port?
I mean it has a Cm 10 port which means cm can be complied for this and also since its has a Qualcomm chipset 
Also my Dell XCD 35 also has a fully working CM 10.1 port and this phone has a 600 MHz CPU lol
That is the only thing stopping me from getting this phone (cause I am now used to cm 10.1)


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 9, 2013)

NO CM 10.1 yet


----------



## funskar (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NO CM 10.1 yet



pantech burst ordered from ibhejo..
reached today..

in couple of hrs bluedart will be delevering it..

GIve the best custom rom for it till now re


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Slimbean R4 + kernel by marduk  is best so far.





funskar said:


> pantech burst ordered from ibhejo..
> reached today..
> 
> in couple of hrs bluedart will be delevering it..
> ...



Read the first quote by pratyush.


----------



## funskar (Jun 11, 2013)

Link for slimbean r4 + kernel & method


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 11, 2013)

Google....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Google....


Google can't help, dev made all his work private.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ If you have link, post it here. I will update the in main post


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

funskar said:


> Link for slimbean r4 + kernel & method


Get in this group and ask marduk for permission to access his blog


----------



## funskar (Jun 12, 2013)

Burst


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 12, 2013)

funskar said:


> Burst



Congrats...


----------



## sankar (Jun 13, 2013)

funskar which color is your phone ?


----------



## funskar (Jun 14, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Congrats...


Thanx



sankar said:


> funskar which color is your phone ?



Black re


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 14, 2013)

Arent you guys missing the "Warranty"?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

Other things cover up for this so-called "Warranty"....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 14, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Arent you guys missing the "Warranty"?


Unlocking Bootloader, Rooting, Flashing ROMs void warranty 
It doesn't matters for me!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 16, 2013)

has anyone of you faced any issue with wifi on your phone? since today, my phone is showing a weird thing. it detects wifi, but am not able to browse. upon starting wifi on the phone, the green & orange arrows in the wifi-signal icon both blink momentarily, and then the orange one goes off (i am assuming that the downwards orange arrow denotes 'download'). wasn't so till y'day.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 16, 2013)

Try reconnecting the internet from the source of Wi-Fi.. I how it helps you..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 16, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Try reconnecting the internet from the source of Wi-Fi.. I how it helps you..



do you mean to say by switching off the router, and then turning it on again? i did that, to no avail.

probably the issue is due to conflicting IPs? my phone's been assigned the IP address as 192.168.1.2. may be this is conflicting with my PC's address (though its IPv4 address is 192.168.1.195). i checked the DHCP pool summary on my router page, and indeed it tells that 192.168.1.2 is assigned to android. any idea about this?

EDIT/UPDATE: Hurrah! issue rectified!
will explain how and what was done, but after i lift some iron. had to postpone that, chasing a solution to this issue. 

*Step(s) taken:* since the PC and the cellphone were both being alloted dynamic IP adresses by the router, most probably this was creating conflict in wifi connection for the phone. after some trials, i finally switched off DHCP in the router, and assigned a random static IP to the phone, and all's set now!


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 16, 2013)

Ordered Pantech Burst for 7.6k from ishop international
I hope everything goes fine.
btw how many days do they take to deliver the product.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 17, 2013)

Suhrud_kumar said:


> Ordered Pantech Burst for 7.6k from ishop international
> I hope everything goes fine.
> btw how many days do they take to deliver the product.



congrats Suhrud! 
i don't know about ISI, but ibhejo most probably takes 4-5 days, so ideally ISI should also take about 5 days or a week. let us know when you get it. also, when you are ready to root the phone, just send me a PM.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 17, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> congrats Suhrud!
> i don't know about ISI, but ibhejo most probably takes 4-5 days, so ideally ISI should also take about 5 days or a week. let us know when you get it. also, when you are ready to root the phone, just send me a PM.


Thanks and i will keep you updated about my purchase.
I will spend time with stock firmware just for a week or two,after that i'll root it.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 17, 2013)

@Suhrud_kumar congrats...


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 17, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> @Suhrud_kumar congrats...


Thanks


----------



## funskar (Jun 17, 2013)

Slimbean r4 working nyc but getting wifi issue


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 17, 2013)

funskar said:


> Slimbean r4 working nyc but getting wifi issue



No issues for me. Reflash ROM. May solve the problem.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Hey guys, got my pantech burst today.


*EDIT*:where can i get silicon case and screen guard for pantech burst other than ebay?


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 22, 2013)

Suhrud_kumar said:


> Hey guys, got my pantech burst today.
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:where can i get silicon case and screen guard for pantech burst other than ebay?



Congrats...  Get xtreme guard from eBay.com Or else find a nexus s screen protector from amzer on flipkart, or shopclues... No idea abt silicon case.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 22, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Congrats...  Get xtreme guard from eBay.com Or else find a nexus s screen protector from amzer on flipkart, or shopclues... No idea abt silicon case.


Does Nexus s screen guard perfectly fits pantech burst? Speaker seems bit misplaced.
Silicon case for burst is available on shopclues for 800


----------



## DevilGamer (Jun 22, 2013)

Suhrud_kumar said:


> Does Nexus s screen guard perfectly fits pantech burst? Speaker seems bit misplaced.
> Silicon case for burst is available on shopclues for 800



Yeah it fits close to perfect. The best one is xtreme guard from eBay.com if you can't get that, nexus one is the best bet.
Post a link of the case.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 22, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Yeah it fits close to perfect. The best one is xtreme guard from eBay.com if you can't get that, nexus one is the best bet.
> Post a link of the case.


Link for the case pantech burst

Also did anyone bought screen guard from this site? Pantech Burst Screen Protectors | XtremeGuard


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

Suhrud_kumar said:


> Also did anyone bought screen guard from this site? Pantech Burst Screen Protectors | XtremeGuard


Yeah.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah.


Do they ship to india? If so do they accept indian debit cards?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

Suhrud_kumar said:


> Do they ship to india? If so do they accept indian debit cards?


Yeah. I paid via paypal


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah. I paid via paypal


I don't have a paypal account or a credit card.So i guess i should buy it locally then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Official AT&amp;T Pantech Burst Thread*

Which is the latest CM file? If I'm upgrading from a previous version, can I do a direct upgrade without having to lose all my apps and data (factory reset)?



DevilGamer said:


> You ain't moving from cm to pa or aokp. So skipping data wipe wont hurt. Have done the same when updating from 21st April build to 24th may build.



Ah, got the answer and the link to the latest build.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 11, 2013)

8th July CM10 build.....   *code.google.com/p/devsnest-develop...cm-10-20130708-UNOFFICIAL-presto.zip&can=2&q=


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

How to install it, w/o losing all my apps and data. If i don't wipe cache and factory reset, will it work? I am on May 29 build.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How to install it, w/o losing all my apps and data. If i don't wipe cache and factory reset, will it work? I am on May 29 build.



Don't wipe data/factory reset if you want to keep apps and data...
1. Wipe cache
2. Wipe dalvik cache
3. Format system
4. Flash ROM
5. Mount system (optional, it doesn't make a diff. But I do it )
6. Flash gapps

Wiping cache is important.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 26, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> Don't wipe data/factory reset if you want to keep apps and data...
> 1. Wipe cache
> 2. Wipe dalvik cache
> 3. Format system
> ...



Don't format system... Do the other steps...


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 26, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Don't format system... Do the other steps...



I do it ever time I install a ROM, its important to remove files of the old ROM that why we format system.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

I did exactly as metioned by DevilGamer and it is fine. No data loss. Thx for the help, BTW.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

all specs are good but the 256K colors screen is not


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> all specs are good but the 256K colors screen is not


It isn't a deal breaker IMHO!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 1, 2013)

i have come to know that newer versions of AOKP and PA ROMs have been released. not checked myself though.

also, my observations after using CM10 for 3 days:

- i felt that it took about a day for the ROM to optimise itself.
- battery back-up improved. i have set the CPU-governor to smartassv2, and using apps like 'one power guard', 'greenify', and 'RAM manager'.
- youtube video-viewing experience has dramatically improved! not sure as to how. earlier, on stock ROM, the youtube app used to get freezed many-a-times, and buffering was slow in HQ. but on CM10, no such thing!
- haven't encountered any lags as such; though system did get slowed down once because of some process taking a while.
- didn't play any games (not interested in touch-screen games), so can't comment on this aspect.
- operator-network as well as wifi drop to zero and then get back to normal many-a-times. i have read atleast one more user reporting this on some other forum. on stock ROM, the operator-network did use to go ON-OFF several times, but not the wifi network. CM10 gives you a bonus in that way!! *www.erodov.com/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif
- i feel that CM10 is good for beginners in custom ROMs; has more options & settings than the stock ROM, and less than its other counterparts like slimbean and AOKP.
- am using CM10 with Smart Launcher, with crystal 2 theme applied, and the UI looks & feels superb!


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 1, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> am using CM10 with Smart Launcher, with crystal 2 theme applied, and the UI looks & feels superb!



Screenshot please...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 1, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Screenshot please...



 *i.imgur.com/41OeTVi.png  *i.imgur.com/asUkH7M.png  *i.imgur.com/YTyPDAi.png  *i.imgur.com/ptrb96G.png

some great things about this UI is that, as one can see in the 3rd picture, all the apps have been arranged categorically, which looks very neat & systematic. also, it's swift to browse through.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> i have come to know that newer versions of AOKP and PA ROMs have been released. not checked myself though.
> 
> also, my observations after using CM10 for 3 days:
> 
> ...



which build? 8th July?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 1, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> which build? 8th July?



yes. 20130708.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

Using the same for last 1 week and i am quite happy with the performance, battery life etc. And it is snappier.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Using the same for last 1 week and i am quite happy with the performance, battery life etc. And it is snappier.



nice to know that!! 
using any launcher other than the integrated 'apollo' one (or whatever that was that came with it by default)?!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

default one. And it is ok for me. Why i need launcher anyways.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2013)

you perhaps won't come to know until you change it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2013)

I used Launcher before in my Galaxy S, and didn't liked that much.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2013)

alright.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 31, 2013)

I have bought a pantech burst from iBhejo. But the device is locked to at&t. Is there a default pin or is there any other way to unlock. Please help.


----------



## lalsingh (Sep 6, 2013)

Post your imei code I will sent you unlock code


----------



## sankar (Sep 16, 2013)

I am having a problem with my burst.
Whenever i am making a call in my burst the screen goes black and non responsive. unless the other guy disconnect the call i cant do anything.all other function is working fine. 
anybody give me a solution


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2013)

^^ You on Stock OS? If yes, then do factory reset and try again. If you are on Custom ROM, tell me which ROM you are using.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> I am having a problem with my burst.
> Whenever i am making a call in my burst the screen goes black and non responsive. unless the other guy disconnect the call i cant do anything.all other function is working fine.
> anybody give me a solution



has started happening on my cell too recently (on 'Slimbean 3.1 R7' custom ROM). however, its happening only when i use the ROM's own call-making app. doesn't happen on another app that i use (Go Dialler Ex). try that once.


----------



## sankar (Sep 17, 2013)

@ furious_gamer yes i am in stock os. i did try the factory reset but it did not help.
i think it was working fine all these trouble started when i put the nokia's head phone to make a call.
now when i put my headphone to make a call i can see the calling screen it does not black out but if i remove the headphone it goes to black and unresponsive. can you help me i dont know how to solve it.

@GhorMaanas when your problem started ? 
if i fail to resolve the problem i will try to install the app thanks for the info.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> @ furious_gamer yes i am in stock os. i did try the factory reset but it did not help.
> i think it was working fine all these trouble started when i put the nokia's head phone to make a call.
> now when i put my headphone to make a call i can see the calling screen it does not black out but if i remove the headphone it goes to black and unresponsive. can you help me i dont know how to solve it.
> 
> ...



this surfaced very recently. but i can't fathom the reason behind it. since i have another phone-calling app, am not much bothered about it.


----------



## DevilGamer (Sep 26, 2013)

4.2.2 underdevelopment....


----------



## funskar (Sep 27, 2013)

DevilGamer said:


> 4.2.2 underdevelopment....



I sold my burst for 10.7k after it's screen started to flicker randomly


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2013)

funskar said:


> I sold my burst for 10.7k after it's screen started to flicker randomly



10.7k


----------



## vijayr2002 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

A friend of mine has broken the display of his Pantech Burst smartphone. If anyone had bricked their phone which is not possible to recover and interested to sell it for a cheap price, please do contact me.

Thanks.


----------



## funskar (Oct 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 10.7k



Yeah..


----------



## DevilGamer (Nov 18, 2013)

Ppl familiar with ADB, capable of doing a clean flash and can report bugs are needed.


----------



## lalsingh (Jan 17, 2014)

any update in custom rom kitkat or 4.4.2 or 4.2 or slimbean


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ Check XDA forums?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 17, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Check XDA forums?



Link?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2014)

lalsingh said:


> any update in custom rom kitkat or 4.4.2 or 4.2 or slimbean


4.2 Slimbean. It's bit buggy though


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 20, 2014)

I used CM10.1, and it was smooth and battery backup was pretty good. No force close, or any other issues etc. You can try using CM10.1.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 24, 2014)

^^ link please?  (couldn't find it on google)


----------

